# May Photo Journey Ending 5.23.2008



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW!!! Lookin good Sam! The tarpon shots were great....the deer shots were even better. Great work!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Sam, pictures are very well taken .I am always glad when you post,Desk tops for life thanks. [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW Sam! Just when i thought your pics couldn't get much 
better they did! Can't wait for the June installment  Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shots. Makes me want to go Tarpon fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Sam!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE! ;D Like the logo too!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Fantastic shots Sam and I love the new logo. Looks like the tarpon "air" shots are easy when you do 'em!  My action shots are always the splash. The bird shots are fantastic too. How far off are you from the osprey that is in the nest?


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the sea bird shot's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Amazing photos Sammy!
Love to see your posts.

Best to all
Bob


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Love that shot of the Fox Squirrel. All the shots were very cool. Fox Squirrells are very rare anymore. Sam you are tallanted in so very many ways. Keep it coming.

AC


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Sick...Sick Pictutures......
We are not worthy 
[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome shots! You must have an amazing camera with an even more amazing lens.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys... I hope to get better as time goes by. The photography thing is addicting.





> Love that shot of the Fox Squirrel. All the shots were very cool. Fox Squirrells are very rare anymore. Sam you are tallanted in so very many ways. Keep it coming.
> 
> AC


that is definitely a fox squirrell.. its the only one I've ever seen. I didn't even know whe had differenty type of squirrells down here.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job Sam, Not that you needed my ataboy...


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

ha! There are some white squirrels near Ochlockonee State Park here in the panhandle.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

i need a new camera


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Great Photos!!! It's really fun cause I dont see that kind of stuff up here in the mitten.


----------



## tripletailtim (Jun 13, 2007)

Great photos Sam. You really have a knack for photography. I also saw the picture of the big trout you caught at the DOA kayak tournament---great fish!! Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------

